# Army Cadets and CADPAT- The Final Word



## GGHG_Cadet (9 Dec 2007)

> 1087-1 (SSO Army Cadets)
> 30 November 2007
> Distribution List
> MODIFICATIONS TO THE ARMY
> ...



There you have it ladies and gentlemen, there is finally something in writing that prohibits the wear of CADPAT by Army Cadets. As far as I know, there is nothing similar out for Air and Sea Cadets yet.


----------

